# Opinion Please!



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm building this somewhat sizable tombstone to house my light controllers and I think I need something on top. At first I was thinking a cross. Now maybe an angel or something? Anything to make it less doghouse-ish LOL. I know others have done angels before, where is a good source? Big Lots, DG? What else could I throw up there? Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You need a gargoyle. Yes, definitely a gargoyle Or maybe three, since it's a fair-sized stone.

Another possibility is a reclining skeleton. You could even have him holding a lantern.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

WHY the hell did I not even think of a GARGOYLE!?!?! 

I need to get by Big Lots to see what they have. About 12" would be the right proportion I think.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Depending on the look you are going for, a Urn would be sweet.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I was thinking of a lounging skeleton too, and I remember seeing a couple of moving skellies that members have posted but this is the only one I could find. This idea would be good too. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38215&highlight=moving+skeleton


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a raven that I put on one of mine.


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

tjc67 said:


> I have a raven that I put on one of mine.


I'm partial to ravens as well. But an urn would also look nice and gives you the option of adding some dead flowers, vines and so on. Nice work!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

There are some really great ideas here but I'm digging Roxy's gargoyle idea. I found these 3 that I like last night that are all around 7" - 8" tall. #1 & #2 I like the best. #1 would be a little more uniform. What do you think?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, I have the #2 version!

Personally, if I were going to put one of those on a tombstone, I'd go with #3. #1 says "column topper" to me, more of a piece to put on a stone with straight lines. #3 has a more casual look that will go with the curved lines you have on top of your stone. He also has a thoughtful expression as if he's wondering what's buried below him


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Sure, leave it to Roxy to pick the most expensive one! LOL. I totally agree with what you are saying though.

So I should give some further background of what I am doing. Like I said, this will house my light controllers and this particular tombstone will be 1 of 25. Five rows of five tombstones and this one will be dead center. The rest of the tombstones are the typical 2" foam of various heights/widths so I dont want this one to be too much of a center of attention or block the two rows behind. Each of the tombstones will have it's own spotlight as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, sorry if I make you take a hit to your wallet I really like his look, though.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Alright Roxy, you sold me on #3. This actually became the cheapest when I found it on Amazon for $19.95 and free shipping with Prime. Thanks Roxy!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Just to throw a spanner in the works - I really like #2 - he looks like he's ready to launch off that stone and attack! But I'm sure whichever one you end up with it's going to be an awesome prop!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Headless said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the works - I really like #2 - he looks like he's ready to launch off that stone and attack! But I'm sure whichever one you end up with it's going to be an awesome prop!


I REALLY like #2 as well but I went ahead and ordered #3 due to Roxy's peer pressure . I might still get #2 as well. #3 looked like it might be easier to secure to the top too.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Needs a big celtic cross top-front and center, then different gargoyles...with red LED 'throbbing' eyes on each side. Have them holding flickering lanterns.

just my .02


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

S L A M said:


> I REALLY like #2 as well but I went ahead and ordered #3 due to Roxy's peer pressure .


Mwahaha:googly:

With 25 tombstones planned, you have room for all three gargoyles in your yard, you know:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This stone by jdubbya has always been one of my favorites. I have seen this statue many times, while leafing through Toscano, but what Jerry did with it is inspirational. It is haunting and creepy, yet beautiful all at the same time. That's a lot to say about one tombstone.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35989


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Mwahaha:googly:
> 
> With 25 tombstones planned, you have room for all three gargoyles in your yard, you know:jol:


hahahahahaha - Roxy - Forum Bully~!!!!! LOL


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't know if this will help or not, but you could maybe yet some ideas from this thread and try to make your own gargoyle. I think the workflow would be about the same, just paint it to match your gravestone instead...or maybe monster mud it?

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32271


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

How About a floating grim reaper.. Iv seen very ez to make one you will love..http://www.chaos-enterprises.com/syn/Halloween/2003/Death/index.html


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Definitely a gargoyle, or possibly some sort of creepy bust if you could find or make one. A nice gargoyle would be an easy cherry on top though!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE said:


> How About a floating grim reaper.. Iv seen very ez to make one you will love..http://www.chaos-enterprises.com/syn/Halloween/2003/Death/index.html


Thanks for posting that link. That grim reaper was way cool.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Alright, I got my gargoyle today. I think it will work out just perfect. Thanks Roxy! Tonight I will paint it to match the stone. Not sure how to do the dry brushing on such a small piece. I'm guessing a sea sponge might work? Then all I have left to do is my tea staining and add the moss and I'm calling it done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks fabulous Nice job on the lettering, too.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

you may have to use the wipe off method. Paint the base color and let dry. Paint on a layer of accent then wipe it off for the desired effect.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

That's a good idea Aquayne. So would I start with the light coat first then wipe off the dark? Opposite of what I did with the dry brushing?


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

So here is the finished product. The dry brushing wasn't nearly as bad as I anticipated. Just had to use a stiff, small brush. About 1/2" wide and it worked fine. I'm not crazy about the moss. I don't know if it's the color or the texture or the placement but it's on there now so we're going with it! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it, and the gargoyle is the proverbial icing on the cake.

Try stippling some darker green and a little black where you have the moss already painted. It will give it a little more visual texture and you might like that better.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Roxy. I posted it on the Facebook and someone suggested the same thing. What is on there now is this first picture. Very mono toned and flat. This morning I picked up a bag of this coarser (is that a word?) stuff that I think I will add over top. Question is, do I add it over top of ALL the green or a %? I will also go back with the darker green/black.

Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You'll want some yellow-green, too

I would go with the percent coverage option with the coarser material. If you look at how moss and lichens grow on stones, you'll see variations in height. Do a Google image search on "moss on tombstones" and you'll get a lot of good reference photos.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It's looking really good.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

It's looking fantastic!


----------



## creepykrissy (Aug 14, 2014)

That looks awesome! I love the gargoyle! I agree the moss does look a little odd but with some texture it'll be great.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I think we finally go it. I went back and stippled it with some darker green, then some black and finally with a little lime green. I will put my video together and post it up over in the showcase section. Thanks for everyone's advise!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh, and to add, that second bag of courser stuff didn't work out. It didn't want to stick to the finer moss so I bailed on that. I also darkened up the lettering too.


----------

